# Info wanted - Where to buy a Synapse Di2 Plastic Plug Kit KP298



## cooldollar (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi All.
I am trying to buy a Di2 plastic plug kit. I think it is called a KP298 kit
to fit Di2 cabling to a 2014 Synapse and cover the down tube holes neatly.
They seem to be out of stock everywhere. If you have any idea where to buy one please let me know or alternatively if you have one for sale also.
Cheers


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

These sorts of things are not generally stocked in any store, even online. The only way to get them is through a dealer who sells and services those types of bikes. Hopefully they can order them for you.


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

Cannondale 2014 Synapse Di2 Frame Plugs and Cover - KP298

Looks like out of stock currently, you could contact them and ask when they expect to get more.


----------

